
Russia wants to cut itself off from the global internet–what that means - gigama
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613138/russia-wants-to-cut-itself-off-from-the-global-internet-heres-what-that-really-means/
======
gigama
“An alternate DNS can be used to create an alternate reality for the majority
of Russian internet users.”

"Russian users are likely not to notice, unless they try to access a website
that’s censored. For example, a user trying to connect to facebook.com could
be redirected to vk.com"

"Many observers see the move as part of Russia’s long tradition of trying to
control the flow of information between citizens."

"Just this week, Russia's government signed into law two new vaguely worded
bills that make it a crime to 'disrespect the state' or spread 'fake news'
online. The new plan to reroute Russian traffic is an escalation"

[1] [https://www.npr.org/2019/03/18/704600310/russia-
criminalizes...](https://www.npr.org/2019/03/18/704600310/russia-criminalizes-
the-spread-of-online-news-which-disrespects-the-government)

[2] [https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/03/18/putin-signs-
fake-n...](https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/03/18/putin-signs-fake-news-
internet-insults-bills-into-law-a64850)

